# Something ive never seen before with bass. help ?



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

Was fishing a pond yesterday and caught a couple nice bass. obviously holding eggs. something i saw that blew my mind. both set hooks were clean on the side of the mouth but both bass were bleeding heavily from the gills. lots of blood. like i gutted the damn thing. Ive NEVER seen this before. 


Is this something to do with territory over nesting , did i have some weird luck...i didnt see anything in the gills to show an injury really or any weird parasites. im stumped on this. fished a loooong time and never have i seen this.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

what kind of lure were you using? Something small with trebles that they could have enhaled and when you set the hook it cut the gil's?? Sounds really strange though for sure! Ive had small wacky rigs doing it before and jerkbaits.....


----------



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

Was using rubber worm, hooked it on the side of the mouth. caught it in open water, so nothing rocky or jaggy around that couldve hit it. never seen anything like it

and honestly, from looking at the fish, i really didnt see anything devastating to them. was just spouting blood.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

If the bass were nesting they may have inhaled the lure and when you set the hook it could have knicked a gill. I did that exact same thing to a bass last weekend. Not a lot of blood, but it was really clear water and I watched it inhale before the hookset. Hook was through the lip but a gill on the same side was bleeding a little. Kinda sucked really....

Mr. A


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

If available next time put Coke on the gills. It will stop the bleeding


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Probably get them all ramped up too! Then you can just go back poor powdered sugar in the water and net the geekers! LOL 

Mr. A


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Coca cola classic or some nose candy lol


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

JPfishing said:


> hooks were clean on the side of the mouth but both bass were bleeding heavily from the gills. lots of blood. like i gutted the damn thing.


This same thing happened to me a few weeks ago. One bass from West Harbor on Lake Erie was bleeding so bad my boat looked like a crime scene by the time I unhooker her and put her back in the water. She was not foul hooked, or hooked in the gullet in any way. Nor were there any other signs of gill damage. But she bled like a stuck hog. 
I've seen this a few times. But I can't explain it. I can only theorize that the bass have already incurred some sort of injury prior to being caught.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I hate that... happens to me once a year. Usually on trebles. Mostly big baits. Like 4"+ jerkbaits Zara spooks.... cranks its very rare. But worms and jigs never... weird but it happens. :/

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

SMBHooker said:


> If available next time put Coke on the gills. It will stop the bleeding


I thought it was 7up...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Coke, 7-up, Mt.Dew anything with high carbonation will help them stop bleeding quick. I have done this lots of times and keep the fish till weigh in. Works great. 


www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Rivergetter said:


> Coke, 7-up, Mt.Dew anything with high carbonation will help them stop bleeding quick. I have done this lots of times and keep the fish till weigh in. Works great.
> 
> 
> www.ohiovalleybass.net


How much do you use? Do you pour a little on the gills, whole can, or add to livewell. I've heard of this just never knew exactly what to do.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Just pour it in the mouth so that it flows through the gills. Just enough to get them to stop bleeding usually about a half a can does the trick. If you are in a tournament and it's a good keeper fish bleeding be careful they go crazy sometimes when you pour it in. I have lost a fish over the side doing this before. Now I just do it over the empty livewell. 


www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I've had smallmouth do this. I thought that it was stress.

I also caught a 46 inch Northern Pike, hooked cleanly in the corner of the mouth with a single hook, but in the picture I can see blood seeping from the gills.


----------

